# Suzuki DT 2 carb question. ( leaking from choke ? )



## syndicate (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello fishing buddies , I would like to inquire about a question I have.

While we build our micro skiff we have been using a small flat back canoe with a 2hp suzuki on it ( late 70's early 80's ) .. The other day while fishing we decided to see if gas worked the same as gulp liquid did. Unfortunately it did not. 

Once it had gotten back to the house my fishing buddy and friend removed the cover , thinking it was a popped gas line. What he had found was on the front of the carb ( which i suppose controls the choke and such ) when the engine is off and just the gas is turned on a small hole pours out gas from the front of the carb ( there are 3 holes. 1 large on the bottom . these are semi covered by a metal plate which rotates when you push the choke . ) Then on the upper left there are 2 pin sized holes .

It leaks from one of these. I am sure someone here knows what that means or what needs replaced ( stuck needle? .. i hear floats go bad not sure if these is part of the float ) but it is all foreign to me.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Time for a carb rebuild,
sounds like the float valve isn't seating.
That allows the fuel to leak out.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 19, 2009)

> Time for a carb rebuild,
> sounds like the float valve isn't seating.
> That allows the fuel to leak out.



Thanks brett  Guess ill have to find a place to repair it.


----------

